# WEIRD FACTS - LINCOLN AND KENNEDY



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2005)

Abraham Lincoln was elected to Congress in 1846.
John F. Kennedy was elected to Congress in 1946.

Abraham Lincoln was elected President in 1860..
John F. Kennedy was elected President in 1960..

Both were particularly concerned with civil rights.
Both wives lost their children while living in the White House.

Both Presidents were shot on a Friday.
Both Presidents were shot in the head.

Now it gets really weird.

Lincoln's secretary was named Kennedy.
Kennedy's Secretary was named Lincoln.

Both were assassinated by Southerners.
Both were succeeded by Southerners named Johnson.

And! Andrew Johnson, who succeeded Lincoln, was born in 1808.
Lyndon Johnson, who succeeded Kennedy, was born in 1908.

John Wilkes Booth, who assassinated Lincoln, was born in 1839.
Lee Harvey Oswald, who assassinated Kennedy, was born in 1939.

Both assassins were known by their three names.
Both names are composed of fifteen letters.

Now hang on to your seat.

Lincoln was shot at the theater named 'Ford.'
Kennedy was shot in a car called 'Lincoln' made by 'Ford.'

Lincoln was shot in a theater and his assassin ran and hid in a warehouse.
Kennedy was shot from a warehouse and his assassin ran and hid in a theater.

Booth and Oswald were assassinated before their trials.

And here's the kicker...

A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe,Maryland
A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn Monroe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

someone really has too much time 

but that's pretty amazing..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

Thats pretty creepily amazing!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 10, 2005)

_A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe,Maryland 
A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn Monroe_

Don't you mean that Kennedy was *in* Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 10, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> _A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe,Maryland
> A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn Monroe_
> 
> Don't you mean that Kennedy was *in* Marilyn Monroe?



And then some


----------



## me262 (Jul 10, 2005)

dang, it is creepy but cool!!!!
i like it!!!!!


----------



## demosthenes (Mar 26, 2011)

What your seeing is a phenomenon known as "Confirmation Bias"
Its a psychological bias created by positively correlated data that you discover intentionally. I.g. I see me and my friend have the same birthday, I data mine me and my friends history until I create a list as enormous as yours is. Same reason I can find historical predictions in the Bible as well as Catcher in the Rye. It's well known phenomenon in psychology and this greatly amused me


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2011)

Seen this before, interesting alright...one thing though - there should be more names attached to Kennedy's killing. Oswald shot AT him, but evidence of the time showed the lethal headshot came from a different direction than the warehouse.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2011)

snopes.com: Lincoln and Kennedy Coincidences


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 26, 2011)

I certainly hope Kennedy wasn't with or in Marilyn Monroe a week before his assasination, she had been dead over a year then.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 26, 2011)

tyrodtom said:


> I certainly hope Kennedy wasn't with or in Marilyn Monroe a week before his assasination, she had been dead over a year then.



Heh...maybe that's why Hoover had him killed (conspiracy theory!): he didn't want to have to face the headlines declaring the formation of the new "Necrophiliacs Party" in Washington.



demosthenes said:


> What your seeing is a phenomenon known as "Confirmation Bias"
> Its a psychological bias created by positively correlated data that you discover intentionally. I.g. I see me and my friend have the same birthday, I data mine me and my friends history until I create a list as enormous as yours is. Same reason I can find historical predictions in the Bible as well as Catcher in the Rye. It's well known phenomenon in psychology and this greatly amused me


 
First, welcome to the boards! Swing over to the new members forum and say howdy to everyone! Secondly, gotta agree. I've seen this one several times over the years, with varying data. Actually saw one once that compared Mother Theresa (or the Pope, or someone) to Ho Chi Minh. Coincidences are easy to find if you want to find them.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2011)

All the more romantic! Dimmed candle lights, a bottle of cheap plonk, and Alice Cooper on the radio singing "I love the dead"... 

(Clashed posts with RA, this was in answer to tyrodtom's comment)


----------



## dgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

that **** just blew my motha ****in mind!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Great first post. Enjoy your trip through cyberspace!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, children these days...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 31, 2011)

Demostenes, excellent post sir, you beat me to it. let's, for example correlate dress length with the rise and fall of the stock market 
A4k, we are not going to open that tired old theory of the "second gunman" thought that was put to pasture years ago.
Let me quote Demostenes to you: The easiest thing of all is to deceive one's self; for what a man wishes he generally believes to be true.
almost impossible to believe that a man like Kennedy could be brought down by an oswald with a $20 WWII surplus rifle


----------

